# Rückenschmerzen vom Spinnfischen



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Moin Leute, 

ich geh echt gerne mit der Spinnrute auf Tour aber ich bekomm da nach kurzer Zeit schon heftige Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern so das ich meistens nach einen Stunde abbrechen muß. 

Wenn ich sonst ne Stunde stehe oder bei der Arbeit hab ich wenig Probleme damit. Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2019)

Moin,

da hattest bestimmt eine längere pause mit der spinnrute?
jetzt bauen sich die Muskeln wieder auf und das brennen geht auch wech.


----------



## Michael.S (3. November 2019)

Bei mir reicht es schon wenn ich beim Einkaufen an der Kasse länger stehen mus , bei mir ist es aber eher der untere Berreich des Rückens , auch zum Spinnfischen habe ich deshalb immer einen kleinen Klapphocker dabei , der ist wegen der Beine aber eher hinderlich , fürs nächste Jahr habe ich mir was neues ausgesucht , der nimmt wenig Platz in Anspruch , einfach an den Gürtel haken oder umhängen , die Preise gehen weit auseinander ich habe ihn auch schon für ca 30 Euro gesehen


----------



## Minimax (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich geh echt gerne mit der Spinnrute auf Tour aber ich bekomm da nach kurzer Zeit schon heftige Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern so das ich meistens nach einen Stunde abbrechen muß.
> 
> Wenn ich sonst ne Stunde stehe oder bei der Arbeit hab ich wenig Probleme damit. Kennt das jemand von euch?



Neben kleinen Klapphockern oder mal nen Sitzkissen für ein Entlastungspäuslein: Überprüfe mal Art und Gewicht deiner Angeltasche. Ich habe gemerkt, das z.B. eine garnichtmal so schwere Schultertasche bei mir schon nach kurzer Zeit zu fürchterlichen Rückenschmerzen führt. War Früher mit der Phototasche genauso. Wenn ich meine Spinnschultertasche überlade, wird's schnell ungemütlich- EIn kleiner Rucksack hingegen verursacht keine Probleme, trtotz stattlichem Gewicht. Vielleicht liegts bei Dir auch daran?
Oder wenn´s so weit oben ist- hat das vielleicht mit dem vielen Werfen bzw. der Art zu werfen (Max-Power-Rausfeuern) zu tun?


----------



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Also die Tasche leg ich eigentlich immer ab beim Angeln. Vom werfen kann es eigentlich auch nicht kommen da unsere Ostfriesischen Kanäle doch eher schmal sind und ich nicht weit werfen muß. Hatte auch erst gedacht das die Rute vllt zu schwer ist aber selbst mit einer sehr leichten UL Rute treten Rückenschmerzen auf. 
Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwelche Übungen gibt und ob es davon besser wird wenn man den Rücken etwas stärkt.


----------



## Purist (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sonst ne Stunde stehe oder bei der Arbeit hab ich wenig Probleme damit. Kennt das jemand von euch?



Das würde auch verwundern, schließlich ist Stehen gut für den Rücken, zumindest besser als auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen.

Ich selber hatte auch jahrelang meine Probleme damit. Gelöst habe ich es mit einer Gürteltasche (alles was einseitig auf einer Schulter hängt kann man vergessen, leichter Rucksack macht hingegen keine Probleme), generell weniger Gepäck (mit richtig leichtem Kescher  ), leichteren und kürzeren Ruten, ab und an Rollentausch (Statio gegen BC), lieber in die Hocke zu gehen anstatt sich zu bücken und dem Neuerlernen des Werfens.
Heute nutze ich 5 verschiedene Wurfstile anstatt nur einen und bin auch daran gewöhnt bei Sturm den Köder noch locker ohne hohen Kraftaufwand werfen zu können. Bei etwa 6-8 Stunden pro Tag und das an mehreren Tagen hintereinander bekomme ich trotzdem noch immer leichte Schmerzen, die sich nach 1-2 Tage Ruhepause wieder legen, aber ich denke das ist normal. 

Es gibt natürlich noch einen Trick, den ich auch nicht verschweigen will: Erfahrung. Wenn du weißt wo die Fische stehen, kannst du dir sehr viele unnötige Würfe ersparen. 



Thommy79 schrieb:


> Hatte auch erst gedacht das die Rute vllt zu schwer ist aber selbst mit einer sehr leichten UL Rute treten Rückenschmerzen auf.



Dann liegt's am falschen Werfen..
Neigst du dazu mit ordentlich Kraft gegen den Wind ankämpfen zu wollen?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. November 2019)

Ich merke meinen Rücken häufig beim Meerforellenangeln in der Ostsee. Und zwar dann, sobald ich meine Beine ungleichmäßig belaste. Also mit der Hüfte einknicke. Dann zwiebelt es im unteren Rückenbereich  Nach einer kurzen Pause geht es wieder, ich belaste anschließend beide Bein, vergesse das nach wenigen Würfen wieder und das Spiel wiederholt sich ...


----------



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Nein, wie schon gesagt haben wir nur kleine Kanäle an denen ich Fische und da reichen leichte würfe aus dem Handgelenk, oder irgendwo hin schlenzen. 
Und meine Tasche und Kescher liegt dabei auch immer auf dem Boden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. November 2019)

Einseitige Belastung solltest mal mit deiner Krankenkasse über eine Rückenschule sprechen mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## świetlik (3. November 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich merke meinen Rücken häufig beim Meerforellenangeln in der Ostsee. Und zwar dann, sobald ich meine Beine ungleichmäßig belaste. Also mit der Hüfte einknicke. Dann zwiebelt es im unteren Rückenbereich  Nach einer kurzen Pause geht es wieder, ich belaste anschließend beide Bein, vergesse das nach wenigen Würfen wieder und das Spiel wiederholt sich ...


Kann ich auch bestätigten.  passt auch zum Fluss und See angeln.
Ich achte wo und wie ich stehe. 
Und bitte nicht unterschätzen die Schuhe. 
Ich nehme am bestens gute Arbeitsschuhe ( jetzt Stiefel) mit schöne dicke Sohle. 
Das die unebenheiten Ausgleichen . Und guten halt geben. 
Und von drei Köder Boxen nehme ich nur ein.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich geh echt gerne mit der Spinnrute auf Tour aber ich bekomm da nach kurzer Zeit schon heftige Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern so das ich meistens nach einen Stunde abbrechen muß.
> 
> Wenn ich sonst ne Stunde stehe oder bei der Arbeit hab ich wenig Probleme damit. Kennt das jemand von euch?



Hallo,

Hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal, allerdings erst so nach 3 Stunden. Ich kam dann nach einigen "Nachforschungen" darauf, dass meine damals verwendete Anglerweste daran Schuld war. Die war nämlich durch die mitgeführte Ausrüstung ganz schön schwer und führte offensichtlich zu Verspannungen im Rückenbereich, welche dann im Zusammenhang mit dem ständigen Werfen die Scherzen auslöste.
Als ich da auf einen Rucksack umsattelte, waren die Schmerzen weg.
Die Weste verwende ich seitdem nur noch für die leichtere Spinnangelei auf Hecht, da ist sie nicht annähernd so schwer und da habe ich auch keine Rückenprobleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

hallo,



Thommy79 schrieb:


> im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern



Klingt für mich eher nach unpassender Kleidung und oder falschem Stand.

Bei mir war es mal die Jacke vom Floater, die so was verursacht hat, allerdings nicht so heftig.



Thommy79 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwelche Übungen gibt und ob es davon besser wird wenn man den Rücken etwas stärkt.



Rückengymnastik kann eigentlich nicht schaden.


----------



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Also Gepäck und Kleidung kann ich ausschliessen.... Bekomm das auch im Sommer wenn man nur ein T-Shirt an hat. Tasche stell ich auch immer an die Seite. Das muß ja irgendwie von der Haltung kommen da man ja beide Hände immer vorm Körper hat und die Schultern zurück nimmt. Aber was soll ich dadran ändern?


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2019)

Hallo,

lass dich mal beim Spinnfischen filmen, vielleicht fällt dann ne Fehlhaltung auf.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Also Gepäck und Kleidung kann ich ausschliessen.... Bekomm das auch im Sommer wenn man nur ein T-Shirt an hat. Tasche stell ich auch immer an die Seite. Das muß ja irgendwie von der Haltung kommen da man ja beide Hände immer vorm Körper hat und die Schultern zurück nimmt. Aber was soll ich dadran ändern?


Warst du damit mal beim Arzt  (Orthopäde)?


----------



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Vllt muß ich auch einfach eingestehen das ich jetzt alt bin (40) und nur noch Plumpsangeln :-D


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2019)

Immer gerade stehen und Muskeln am Rücken aufbauen. 
Seitdem ich Situps mache, gerade stehe und nicht mehr mit einer schweren langen 270 Rute am Rhein fische, hab ich kaum noch Schmerzen. Immer wenn ich einen Fuss höher also auf einem höheren Stein stehen hatte, bekam ich Schmerzen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Vllt muß ich auch einfach eingestehen das ich jetzt alt bin (40) und nur noch Plumpsangeln :-D


Ja ,mit dem Alter ist so eine Sache.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. November 2019)

Hör uff, ich bin 43 und fühle mich eigentlich gerade der Pubertät entsprungen  
Allerdings weiß ich auch, dass nur Angeln nicht alleine als Sport reicht - bei mir. Werde demnächst mal wieder aktiver werden. Muss nur den Schweinehund zur Seite schieben.


----------



## Purist (3. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Nein, wie schon gesagt haben wir nur kleine Kanäle an denen ich Fische und da reichen leichte würfe aus dem Handgelenk, oder irgendwo hin schlenzen.
> Und meine Tasche und Kescher liegt dabei auch immer auf dem Boden.



Ich kenne eure Kanäle seit Jahrzehnten..

Wie hebst du Kescher und Tasche auf? Glaub mir, die Bückerei ist Gift für den Rücken, es ist besser das alles direkt am Gürtel zu tragen.
Ansonsten rate ich dir wirklich: Mehrere Wurfstile benutzen und "gezielter angeln" um weniger werfen zu müssen. Wenn du weisst wo die Fische stehen, erspart dir das 75% der Werferei.

Wie wirfst du eigentlich? Vor- Rückhand, über Kopf, Lassostyle (hoch, tief..), Peitschen, Pendeln oder auch eine Mischung daraus?


----------



## Thommy79 (3. November 2019)

Ich hab keinen besonderen Wurfstil.... Rückhand nach rechts, Vorhand nach links und überkofp wenn es mal etwas weiter sein muß. Also da hab ich schon viele unterschiedliche Bewegungen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hör uff, ich bin 43 und fühle mich eigentlich gerade der Pubertät entsprungen
> Allerdings weiß ich auch, dass nur Angeln nicht alleine als Sport reicht - bei mir. Werde demnächst mal wieder aktiver werden. Muss nur den Schweinehund zur Seite schieben.


Das rede ich mir auch immer ein.


----------



## zandertex (3. November 2019)

anstatt sich immer mehr zu schonen,wobei sich die muskeln noch mehr zurück bilden........spocht hilft.


----------



## thanatos (4. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Vllt muß ich auch einfach eingestehen das ich jetzt alt bin (40) und nur noch Plumpsangeln :-D



mach mal keinen Wind Du junger Drops als ich in deinem Alter war konnte ich meinen damaligen 10 Jahre jüngeren Angelkumpel
nicht verstehen das er nach ´ner 1/2 Stunde solche Rückenschmerzen hatte das er einfach aufhören mußte , pünktlich im 66sten Lebensjahr
hat es sich bei mir auch eingestellt,hat nicht mit der Arbeit ,dem Gepäck oder sonst was zu tun ,es ist einfach nur das Führen der Rute
scheinbar ist es nicht belastend ,ist ja nicht schwer aber man verspannt dabei nicht unerheblich ,bei feinmechanischen Montagerbeiten
habe ich das gleiche Problem .


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Vllt muß ich auch einfach eingestehen das ich jetzt alt bin (40) und nur noch Plumpsangeln :-D



Hallo,

garantiert nicht. Ich bin über 70 und noch sehr aktiver Fliegen- und Spinnfischer. Probleme hatte ich nur einmal, wie oben erwähnt durch eine, aufgrund relativ hohen Gewichts eine Verspannung auslösende Anglerweste. Mach mal etwas, die Rückenmuskeln fördernde, Gymnastik. Braucht nicht viel sein, früh 10 Minuten und abends nochmal 10 Minuten, aber kontinuierlich. Das nützt nichts, wenn man das mal 2 Wochen macht und dann einschlafen lässt. Wenn es beim Angeln dann nach so 3-4 Wochen nicht besser wird, würde ich mal zu einem Orthopäden gehen.

Petri Heil und gute Besserung

Lajos


----------



## świetlik (4. November 2019)

Gleichgewichts Übungen sind gut.
Ich mache Zeit ein Jahr Reha Sport wegen Rücken Probleme. 
Wo ich angefangen habe habe ich mir gedacht was soll das bringen paar Übungen auf der Matte,  mit Größen Ball oder auf Wackel Brett. Obwohl ich in der Lage bin fast alle Geräte voll belasten und damit Übungen zu machen.
Jetzt weiß ich das bringt was. Und das sehr viel.
Wenn ich Pause (2-3 wochen) mache zB Urlaub  oder beruflich oder zu schöne Wetter wegen angeln meldet sich der Rücken zurück.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. November 2019)

@Thommy79 
Geht mir momentan auch so mit dem Kreuz auch wenn ich ncoh paar Jahre zum 4er hin habe. 
Ich mache ab und zu einfach mal ne Pause und setz mich auf ne Bank, Baumstock etc und genieß für 10min einfach mal die Landschaft das entlastet den Körper wider und danach gehts wider weiter. Versuchs mal.


----------



## trawar (4. November 2019)

Hört mir auf mit Rückenschmerzen, es gibt Tage da kann ich kaum noch stehen und muss das Angeln abbrechen.
Aber wie die sucht nun mal ist, habe ich das Angel soweit verlagert das ich nicht mehr stehen muss.
Ich sag nur Belly...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja ,mit dem Alter ist so eine Sache.


Alter spielt eine Rolle und der Lebensstil. Wer heute z.B. einen Bürojob hat, wohl möglich nicht regelmäßig Sport macht, hat solche Probleme beinahe automatisch. Geht man nach 10 Jahren nichts tun, joggen  => Muskelkater wie Sau, bloß vom Arme hoch halten müssen/mitschwingen vorm Oberkörper. Gleiche Problematik, wenn man mal ein Boxtraining mitmacht oder mit Jüngeren Paintball spielen geht oder Eislaufen war. Oberer Rücken danach Totalschaden inkl. Schultergürtel, weil man das im normalen Alltag einfach nicht mehr belastet. Selbst Spinnangeln kann dann Probleme machen und ausreichend belasten um weh zu tun.


----------



## phirania (6. November 2019)

Hab auch immer Rücken,kommt aber nicht vom angeln....


----------



## sprogoe (6. November 2019)

Nach jedem Wurf einmal die Bierflasche zum Mund führen, hilft nach einiger Zeit auch.


----------



## Doanafischer (6. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich geh echt gerne mit der Spinnrute auf Tour aber ich bekomm da nach kurzer Zeit schon heftige Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern so das ich meistens nach einen Stunde abbrechen muß.
> 
> Wenn ich sonst ne Stunde stehe oder bei der Arbeit hab ich wenig Probleme damit. Kennt das jemand von euch?



Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einen Orthopäden zu konsultieren?


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Nach jedem Wurf einmal die Bierflasche zum Mund führen, hilft nach einiger Zeit auch.


Na dann lieber Rücken als Leber.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na dann lieber Rücken als Leber.



Hallo,

die Leber tut aber nicht weh und wenn doch, dann ist eh Matthäi am Letzten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (7. November 2019)

Bier gehört doch zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln, oder?


----------



## Justin123 (7. November 2019)

Wenns brennt kann auch eine Muskelverspannung sein. Selbst vor ein paar Monaten gehabt. Im liegen ging es dann wieder weg, sonst stehen unmöglich. Würde ich definitiv mal abklären lassen beim Arzt. Musste 8 mal zur Krankengymnastik und Tabletten nehmen bis es weg ging. Kann jeden Treffen. Mache genug Sport (6mal die Woche) und bin erst 25.


----------



## zandertex (7. November 2019)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wenns brennt kann auch eine Muskelverspannung sein. Selbst vor ein paar Monaten gehabt. Im liegen ging es dann wieder weg, sonst stehen unmöglich. Würde ich definitiv mal abklären lassen beim Arzt. Musste 8 mal zur Krankengymnastik und Tabletten nehmen bis es weg ging. Kann jeden Treffen. Mache genug Sport (6mal die Woche) und bin erst 25.



In 20 jahren oder auch früher wird wird sich dein körper dafür bedanken.
Völlig übertrieben.


----------



## Harzangler (7. November 2019)

Hallo Thommy79, 
ich hatte exakt die gleichen Probleme. Habe mich dann beim Angeln mal selbst beobachtet und festgestellt, daß meine rechte Schulter permanent angespannt war. Das Resultat war eine überlastete Schultermuskulatur einschließlich des angrenzenden Bindegewebes. Die Faszien waren verklebt. Ich habe das von einem Profi behandeln lassen. Entsprechende Dehnungsübungen und kleinere Selbstmassagen bewahren mich vor einem Rückfall. 
Gute Besserung!
Jörg


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2019)

Da bin ich auch so ein geplagter...
Beim Spinnfischen achte ich aber z.B. darauf, daß ich immer festes Schuhwerk anhabe, welches auch über die Knöchel geht. Da ich oft am Kanal auf Steinpackungen unterwegs bin ist das für mich wichtig.
Bei meinem Bürojob bewege ich mich ja nun auch nicht richtig viel. Bei Telefonkonferenzen renne ich schon mal mit dem Headset auf der Birne im Büro rum, damit ich nicht nur sitze. Das bringt auch schon mal etwas für den Rücken. Wenn auch nicht viel, wenn die Muskeln verspannt sind.
Sport hat sich bei mir auf Fahrradfahren und Schwimmen begrenzen müssen, da ich früher zuviel Sport gemacht habe und dadurch schon beide Knie und beide Schultern operiert wurden. 
Ab und an hole ich mir mal ein paar Massagen. Was aber auch etwas gebracht hat, war unsere Anschaffung von Wasserbetten. Danach wurde es schlagartig weniger und ich konnte ca. eine Stunde mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein, bevor es wieder angefangen hat leicht zu zwicken.


----------



## thanatos (8. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen besonderen Wurfstil.... Rückhand nach rechts, Vorhand nach links und überkofp wenn es mal etwas weiter sein muß. Also da hab ich schon viele unterschiedliche Bewegungen.


es kommt ja nicht vom werfen sondern vom einkurbeln bzw der Führung der der Rute ,mit meinen 70 + kann ich schon fast sagen wo es mir am
Abend am Rücken schmerzt auf Grund der Arbeit oder Beschäftigung ,Garten umgraben = Kreuzbein ,schwere Sachen tragen = Wirbelsäule
heute hab ich Kreissägeblätter geschliffen - nach dem 4. mußte ich aufhören weil sich die Schultermuskulatur so verspannt hat -wie beim
Spinnfischen aber die Schmerzen sind nach ein paar gymnastischen Übungen vorbei .


----------



## Justin123 (8. November 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> In 20 jahren oder auch früher wird wird sich dein körper dafür bedanken.
> Völlig übertrieben.


Was soll daran übertrieben sein?


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2019)

Du machst das schon.alles gute.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Du machst das schon.alles gute.


Denk an dein Knie und schone Dich.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. November 2019)

ich bring mal einen ganz anderen Aspekt rein:
ich nehme an, du fischst Stationärrolle?
schau dir das mal an: deine rechte Hand (nehme ich an) hält die Rute, die linke kurbelt.
Die Kurbel sitzt aber tiefer als der Griff.
Dadurch ziehst du unbewusst immer die rechte Schulter hoch, während die linke runterhängt.
Das gibt Schulter und Rückenschmerzen durch diese Zwangshaltung.

Was tun: steige um auf Baitcaster. Und zwar auf ein Modell, bei dem das Getriebe die Kurbelachse auf Höhe des Griffs verlegt.
Ist zwar in meinen Augen hässlich, aber deine Hände und Schultern werden rechts und links auf gleicher Höhe sein.

Ich habe auch Schulter und Rückenprobleme
Das Werfen ist nicht das Problem, das kurbeln!
Fliegenfischen kann ich eine ganzen Tag, da wird nicht gekurbelt.
Statio ist nach 2 Stunden Feierabend, 
Baitcaster geht auch 4-5 Stunden.

Alternativ bau alle 1/2 Stunde die Kurbel deiner Station von links nach rechts und zurück und wechsel die Kurbelhand.
Ist am Anfang aber ungewohnt, ich habs sein lassen und fische dann lieber ne BC

Probiers aus!


----------



## punkarpfen (9. November 2019)

Hi,
evtl. ist deine Rute-Rolle Kombination nicht ausbalanciert. Oftmals kann eine Kopflastigkeit schnell unangenehm werden. Ein paar Gramm Wickelblei und etwas Schrumpfschlauch schaffen da günstig Abhilfe.


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2019)

Also Leute,
langsam nervt es doch schon , hat man gesundheitliche Probleme, geht man zum Arzt, bzw. Orthopäden.
Treten diese genannten Probleme auf, sind sie bestimmt nicht auf eine ganz bestimmte, angewandte Technik bei der Ausübung eines Hobbys begrenzt.
Sollten sie wirklich nur bei der Ausübung eines bestimmten Hobbys auftreten, sind sie eventuell psychosomatisch bedingt. Also, anderes Hobby suchen,
oder auf zum "Seelenklempner". Pardon für mein genervtes Auftreten, aber was sollen die Angler sagen, die wie ich 70+ sind?


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> langsam nervt es doch schon , hat man gesundheitliche Probleme, geht man zum Arzt, bzw. Orthopäden.
> Treten diese genannten Probleme auf, sind sie bestimmt nicht auf eine ganz bestimmte, angewandte Technik bei der Ausübung eines Hobbys begrenzt.
> Sollten sie wirklich nur bei der Ausübung eines bestimmten Hobbys auftreten, sind sie eventuell psychosomatisch bedingt. Also, anderes Hobby suchen,
> oder auf zum "Seelenklempner". Pardon für mein genervtes Auftreten, aber was sollen die Angler sagen, die wie ich 70+ sind?


Sorry. Aber was stimmt bei dir nicht? 
Wenn's dich nervt, lies es nicht. 
Manche Menschen sind anfälliger für Beschwerden durch falsche Haltung oder falsche Technik. 
Ich könnte dir zig Beispiele nennen, wo falsche Haltung zu Beschwerden führt. 
Hälst du die Drumsticks beim Schlagzeug spielen falsch, hast du Ruck Zuck ne Entzündung in den Sehnen. Das gleiche gilt für Gitarre, Bass, etc. 
Und hier werden zahlreiche gute Tips gegeben, der Ursache für die Symptome auf den Grund zu gehen.
Die Sache als psychosomatisch abzutun und nen Psychologen als Hilfe zu empfehlen ist reichlich daneben. Was soll das heißen? Zu doof oder psychisch zu labil zum Angeln? 
Bei allem Respekt vor deinem Alter, aber selbst mit 70+ kannst du mit wenigen sportlichen Übungen bei Beschwerden was tun. Oder alles Kopfsache?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2019)

Hallo,

die Beschwerden können viele Gründe haben, gerade Rückenbeschwerden können sehr komplex sein. Ich kam damals relativ schnell darauf, dass die etwas gut gefüllte Anglerweste bei der mittleren Hechfischerei da schuld sein musste, da ich bei weniger Beladung (leichte Hechfischerei) das Problem nicht auftrat. Allerdings werfe ich bei der leichten Angelei auf Hecht auch noch einhändig.
Möglicherweise war damals die schwere Anglerweste in Verbindung mit kräftigeren Zweihandwürfen da schuld daran. Auf jeden Fall war ab der Rucksackverwendung das Problem weg. Psychologen und zu doof zum Angeln würde ich jetzt nicht so sehen. Allerdings würde ich erst einige Selbstversuche machen und wenn auch durch entsprechende Gymnastik bzw. sportliche Betätigung im Hinblick auf Kräftigung der Rückenmuskulatur keine Besserung eintritt erstmal einen Orthopäden aufsuchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JottU (9. November 2019)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich bring mal einen ganz anderen Aspekt rein:
> ich nehme an, du fischst Stationärrolle?
> schau dir das mal an: deine rechte Hand (nehme ich an) hält die Rute, die linke kurbelt.
> Die Kurbel sitzt aber tiefer als der Griff.
> ...



Interessant, das werd ich mal morgen testen.
BC hab ich nicht, also Kurbelwechsel. Mal sehen ob ich das noch drauf habe, ist schon 4-5 Jährchen her das ich es verletzungsbedingt musste. Am Anfang echt beschissenes Handling vom Gefühl her, aber evtl. hilfts ja.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2019)

Gegen muskuläre Verspannungen hilft auch Magnesium. Idealerweise in Granulat-Form aus der Apotheke - das Billigzeug aus der Drogerie wird vom Körper nicht vernünftig aufgenommen (da merke ich dann praktisch nichts).

Das Granulat kostet zwar schon was, aber das lohnt sich. Am besten täglich einen Beutel vor dem Schlafengehen auflösen und trinken, dann geht's optimal ins Gerippe und wird von diesem am besten aufgenommen (hat mir mein Doc geraten, der zusätzlich noch über eine Ausbildung in Alternativmedizin verfügt).

Ich kann dieses hier empfehlen - da verzeichne ich dann mit der empfohlenen Einnehm-Methode eine deutliche Wirkung über den folgenden Tag (auch beim Spinnfischen übrigens):

https://www.verla.de/de/produkte/mi...agnesium-verla/magnesium-verla-300-typ-orange

*Ergänzung*: Es bringt nicht viel, das Zeug nur am Abend vor dem Angeltag zu trinken. Wer zu Verspannungen neigt, sollte den Magnesium-"Pegel" im Körper dauerhaft erhöhen.

Magnesium = Mineralstoff kann man nicht überdosieren (im Gegensatz zu Vitaminen). Der Körper holt sich da, was er braucht - den Rest schifft er einfach aus. Kann man daher bedenkenlos täglich nehmen.

Trotzdem natürlich nicht ne halbe Packung auf einmal einbauen - ein Beutel pro Tag reicht. Ein Wundermittel ist das aber natürlich auch nicht, sondern wirkt halt unterstützend prima.

Daher kein Ersatz für Physiotherapie, Gymnastik, Mobilisierungsübungen etc. Fördert aber deren Wirkung spürbar (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## zandertex (9. November 2019)

Habe mir früher immer Magnesium aus der Apotheke geholt.Ein Röhrchen Magnesium vom Discounter,davon eine Brausetalette am Tag und Ruhe ist mit Krämpfen zu den ungünstigten Zeitpunkten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2019)

Klar, kommt halt immer druff an, welche Art von (Intensiv-) Krampfhansel man ist (evtl. job-bedingt "gefördert").

Kann natürlich je nach individuellem Gerippe auch sein, dass Discounter-Mag schon reicht.

Ich persönlich merke bei diesem halt so gut wie gar nix und bin deshalb auf Apo-Granulat umgestiegen.

Was aber nicht heißt, dass das bei jedem so sein muss. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2019)

Überdenke auch mal deine gesamte körperhaltung beim fischen.
Ich bin zb weg vom twitchen mit nach unten gerichteter rutenspitze. 
Dabei halte ich die rutenhand eben noch höher und damit auch die schulter.
Und einige angler die ich beobachte beugen sich dabei sogar vor um mit der spitze tiefer zu kommen. Zb wenn ein bauch im weg ist. Das geht auf den rücken.

Ich jigge jetzt wieder klassisch mit rutenspitze nach oben.
Da ist die schulter tiefer.

Darfst natürlich keine spontanverbesserung deiner beschwerden erwarten blos  wenn du jetzt anders fischst. Was über jahre kaputt geht braucht jahre zur reparatur. Armhaltung mit der computermaus, lümmeln auf der couch, bewegungsmangel, ....

Aber zumindest könnte es deine schmerzen während des fischens reduzieren.
Bei mir hilfts. Probiers aus.


----------



## Snâsh (11. November 2019)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Überdenke auch mal deine gesamte körperhaltung beim fischen.
> Ich bin zb weg vom twitchen mit nach unten gerichteter rutenspitze.
> Dabei halte ich die rutenhand eben noch höher und damit auch die schulter.
> Und einige angler die ich beobachte beugen sich dabei sogar vor um mit der spitze tiefer zu kommen. Zb wenn ein bauch im weg ist. Das geht auf den rücken.
> ...



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Beim Jiggen auf Zander habe ich absolut keine Probleme wenn die Rute nach oben zeigt.
Beim Twitchen mit Wobblern und auch beim Hechtangeln mit tiefer Rutenhaltung habe ich jedoch fast augenblicklich Probleme. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## juergent60 (11. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sollten sie wirklich nur bei der Ausübung eines bestimmten Hobbys auftreten, sind sie eventuell psychosomatisch bedingt. Also, anderes Hobby suchen,
> oder auf zum "Seelenklempner".



Geil.....ein Hobby-Freud


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2019)

@ Mordskerl - das es vom kurbeln kommt war mir schon klar ,aber der Umstieg zur Baitcaster -jetzt ist ja Spinnfischzeit ich wird es mal ausprobieren
hab ja eine entsprechende die ich aber kaum benutze - werde es auf jeden Fall demnächst testen - Dein Argument dazu erscheint mir logisch -
mal schauen ob es zutrifft .


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2019)

Hoi,

ich war am Sonntag draußen beim Fischen und durch die Wildnis getigert bin auch . Abends dann Rückenschmerzen obwohl ich zweimal die Woche Gewichte stemme. Die Schmerzen haben sich leider als Nierenbeckenentzündung heraus gestellt! Wie schon geschrieben wurde muss es nicht immer der Rücken sein!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hilmija2 (20. November 2019)

Hast du denn was gegen die Schmerzen gemacht ? Wenn du Schmerzen hast dann einfach mal ne Pause machen, bisschen hinsetzen und entspannen.
Angeln/fischen sollte nicht weh tun sondern Spaß machen und entspannen.. Ich mache auch zwischendurch mal Pausen weil ich auch schnell kaputt bin  

Da habe ich auch immer einen Stuhl dabei und einen kleinen Tisch.
Zum Stuhl habe ich mich bei http://www.sojeans.de/angeln/beste-angelstuehle/ umgesehen - die Stühle sind wirklich top. Vielleicht kannst du dir da auch einen passenden Stuhl finden 

Aber natürlich musst du dich entscheiden was du machen willst.
Ich mache mir da keinen Stress sondern gehe immer ganz entspannt zum angeln/fischen.

Sonst macht es doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2019)

so nun habe ich es endlich getestet , habe ja nur eine Baitcasterkombi - hab ich mal gekauft nur zum probieren - ABU-Silvermax - preiswert
geht für etwas schwererere Köder - ja es stimmt die Rückenschmerzen sind ausgeblieben ,liegt wohl doch an der schrägen leichten Beanspruchung
der Muskulatur .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. November 2019)

.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Für mich als Bandscheibengeplagten ist das, vor allem beim Meefoangeln, auch immer ein Thema. Das Problem bei Rückenschule, Pilates und sonstigen Spaßbremsen ist, dass kaum einer das dauerhaft durchzieht sondern immer erst dann wenn es gerade mal weh tut. Geht mir ebenso.
> Sehr empfehlen kann ich sich eine Blackroll anzuschaffen, die löst wirklich sehr gut Verspannungen. Wer es wie ich mit LWS abplagt sollte, wenn er lange im oder am Wasser steht, über so etwas https://www.shop-apotheke.com/arzneimittel/1286843/lumbotrain-gr-5-titan.htm?campaign=priceC/guenstiger/01286843&expa=gue&pup_e=147&pup_cid=198722 nachdenken. Ist vor allem bei nicht alltäglichen Belastungen wirklich eine super Unterstützung. Lässt einen, wenn man 5 Stunden im Wasser steht nicht so Zusammensacken und Schonhaltungen einnehmen die alles nur noch schlimmer machen. Ich geh nicht mehr ohne ins Wasser.


Der Tipp ist gut.Ich selber habe auch so ein Teil,und bin begeistert.


----------



## rutilus69 (28. November 2019)

@bastido danke für den Tipp. Sowas sollte ich mir auch zulegen.


----------



## jochen68 (28. November 2019)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich bring mal einen ganz anderen Aspekt rein:
> ich nehme an, du fischst Stationärrolle?
> schau dir das mal an: deine rechte Hand (nehme ich an) hält die Rute, die linke kurbelt.
> Die Kurbel sitzt aber tiefer als der Griff.
> ...



Genau das (!!) habe ich auch erfahren, beim Spinnfischen ist viel mehr einseitiger Zug beim Einkurbeln auf den Rücken da durch die Rute als beim Fliegenfischen und somit verkrampft bei mir auch schnell die Muskulatur. 

Generell beachten sollten alle LWS-Geschädigten auch den Druck durch die Träger einer Wathose oder einteiliger Unterwäsche auf die Schultern und die damit erhöhte Kompression auf die Wirbelsäule. Ich muss die Träger immer locker lassen, also muss die Wathose auch so gut sitzen. 

Zum bereits empfohlenen Lumbotrain (der übrigens jenseits 100 EUR kostet, wenn ihn die Kasse nicht bezahlt) ist zu sagen, dass dieser bei punktuellen Belastungen getragen werden sollte/kann, aber bei ständigem Tragen eventuell dazu führt, dass sich die eigentlich verantwortliche Rückenmuskulatur abschwächen kann, was wiederum nicht zuträglich ist.

Mit anderen Worten, ist es einfach Schxxsse mit Rücken ;-) Bin gerade auch wieder akut betroffen.


----------



## Lil Torres (28. November 2019)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten, ist es einfach Schxxsse mit Rücken ;-) Bin gerade auch wieder akut betroffen.



jepp, ich ebenfalls. seit anfang dieser woche sogar recht extrem, mit taubheitsgefühlen im linken bein. das ist echt kein spaß, befinde mich aber zum glück in guter behandlung. 2015 wurde bei mir der erste bandscheibenvorfall festgestellt, probleme was das spinnfischen anging hatte ich aber überraschend wenige. bisher jedenfalls..


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2019)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> heftige Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern


treten die schmerzen auch während des spinnfischens bei wärmeren temperaturen auf?
mir fehlt die natürliche isolierschicht eines ordentlichen mannes und ich verkrampfe im oberen rückenbereich, wenn es zu kalt ist. der schmerz lässt sich dabei schwer beschreiben: eine mischung aus eingeschlafen sein, jucken und wehtun. gezielte lockerungsübungen im besagten bereich und vor allem den hals vor kälte nicht einziehen, verschaffen mir abhilfe.


----------



## zandertex (28. November 2019)

Der Trööt könnte auch heissen............Rückenschmerzen wegen ner falschen Matratze.


----------



## jochen68 (29. November 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Der Trööt könnte auch heissen............Rückenschmerzen wegen ner falschen Matratze.



... bei mir definitiv NICHT


----------



## Snâsh (6. Dezember 2019)

Habe ein bisschen was optimiert und hatte gestern in 4 Stunden keine Probleme, obwohl sich das Gewicht der Kombo erhöht hat. 
Slingback raus (nur noch für UL) Rucksack rein. Ist zwar schwerer, die Belastung ist geringer und gleichmäßiger
Nierengurt angeschafft (hauptsächlich wegen Kälte) und es war bei knappen Minus-Graden sehr angenehm.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Dezember 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> treten die schmerzen auch während des spinnfischens bei wärmeren temperaturen auf?
> mir fehlt die natürliche isolierschicht eines ordentlichen mannes und ich verkrampfe im oberen rückenbereich, wenn es zu kalt ist. der schmerz lässt sich dabei schwer beschreiben: eine mischung aus eingeschlafen sein, jucken und wehtun. gezielte lockerungsübungen im besagten bereich und vor allem den hals vor kälte nicht einziehen, verschaffen mir abhilfe.


Hals einziehen ist bei mir der Grund.Hauptsächlich beim Ruttenangeln.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## thor1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> mir fehlt die natürliche isolierschicht eines ordentlichen mannes und ich verkrampfe im oberen rückenbereich, wenn es zu kalt ist.


Also öhm hätte da einiges an Isolierschicht Abzugeben wenn du willst ^^

Beim Angeln hatte ich noch nie probleme eher beim Heben,Tragen etc das ich schnell Rücken bekomme aber seid ich Regelmäßig auf meinem Crosstrainer rumrenne geht es besser. Macht übrigens sogar Spass wenn man das ding vor den Fernseher stellt


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2019)

Mein Kreuzweherzeuger Nummer 1 ist und bleibt der wackelige und schiefe Boden auf den Steinen u.s.w.
Auf Stegen geht es ja einwandfrei. Nur auf Expeditionsstiefel á la Hermann Buhl habe ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## bombe20 (12. Dezember 2019)

in den schären bei heestrand hatte ich das erste mal wirkliche rückenschmerzen vom dauernden werfen von ködern um die 50g und ich war am ende des tages das erste mal in meinem leben völlig erschöpft vom angeln. ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. das rumgeeier im wackeligen packlager ist der pure hass und nicht ungefährlich. erst diesen sommer habe ich mich da rücklings reingelegt. arzt, röntgen und alle 10h eine ibu800 über drei wochen waren die folge, sonst hätte ich nicht arbeiten können. die rippenprellung merke ich sogar heute noch manchmal.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (13. Dezember 2019)

Darf ich fragen, was Ihr berufsmäßig macht?


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner.


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner.


Das ist kein schöner Job. Lieber Gesund und zur Arbeit gehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist kein schöner Job. Lieber Gesund und zur Arbeit gehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Du sagst es!

Aber der Job an sich wäre gar nicht so schlecht, wenn nicht der Weg dorthin wäre. Auf die Infarkte, die 5 Stents und den Schlaganfall hätte ich spielend verzichten können.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Dezember 2019)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was Ihr berufsmäßig macht?


in meinem fall: "fachkraft für verbrannte erde", ich halte den bewuchs auf brach- und die expansionsflächen nieder und bin gleichzeitig noch als erzieher im eigenen haushalt tätig.


----------



## Pescador (15. Dezember 2019)

Rücken? Das kenne ich. Habe seit jahrzehnten ein Wirbelgleiten L5, S1. Ich liebe es trotzdem stundenlang zu spinnfischen. Und es geht.
Langer Aufenthalt in unebenem Gelände bedeutet ungleiche Belastungen der Wirbelsäule und des Beckens. Da sollte die Haltung öfter gewechselt werden, z.B. auch das Standbein. Es muss aber auch generell die stützende Muskulatur gestärkt sein. Mir helfen bei aufkommenden Beschweren isometrische Anspannungsübungen sehr gut.
Logisch auch, so wenig Gewicht am Körper wie möglich (... auch der Körper selbst). Ich führe im Spinnrucksack einen leichten faltbaren Einbeinhocker mit, für Sitzpausen.
Häufiges Werfen macht mir eher nichts. Wogegen sich aber stundenlanges Waten in kaltem Wasser nachteilig auf den Rücken auswirkt.
Aber, bei der Vielzahl an Rückenerkrankungen gibt es sicher unterschiedlichste Verhaltensempfehlungen. Somit gilt natürlich immer erst einen Orthopäden zu befragen.
Beruflich habe ich einen ständigen gesunden Wechsel zwischen stehen, gehen u. sitzen. Da kommen dann eher keine Beschwerden auf.
Und ... nicht überbewertet, RICHTIGES heben u. tragen! Wer da nicht drauf achtet kann sich einiges endgültig versauen ...


----------



## Matze HRO (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann Übungen mit der Blackroll immer empfehlen. Mir hilft es.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Dezember 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> in meinem fall: "fachkraft für verbrannte erde", ich halte den bewuchs auf brach- und die expansionsflächen nieder und bin gleichzeitig noch als erzieher im eigenen haushalt tätig.


du erziehst deinen eigenen haushalt? hut ab!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Dezember 2019)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


>


und ich bin der der unerfahrendste angelscheininhaber, den du je kennengelernt hast! ich schwör!


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2019)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


>


Und was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so lustig?


Sorry. War nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## cocorell (29. Januar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt sporadisch einige Beiträge zu Deiner Frage, zu Deinem Problem gelesen!
Ich vermute eher das Du da ein orthopädisches Problem hast, welches jetzt durch das Spinnfischen zu Rege gefördert wurde.
Der Ratschlag einen Orthopäden aufzusuchen kam ja bereits schon. Für mich ist das der einzig konstruktive Vorschlag!
Lass Dich untersuchen, erst dann hast Du Gewissheit. Es könnte ja alles sein. Es könnte die Muskulatur sein, es könnte ein, noch nicht aufgefallenes Hüftleiden sein oder die Bandscheiben. Denn bei den aufgeführten Beeinträchtigungen ist es unumgänglich das Du unbewusst eine Schutz/ Schonhaltung einnimmt die sich beim Spinnangeln negativ bemerkbar macht!
Solltest Du dann immer noch Schmerzen haben, denn beim Spinnangel ist die Wurffrequenz doch um einiges höher als bei der Ansitzangelei, so solltest Du vielleicht doch auf Ansitz umsteigen.


----------



## steffen78 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich bin physiotherapeut und ganz ehrlich: lasst euch individuell beraten, gern auch von einen Physio. Es gibt zu viele mögliche unterschiedliche Ursachen das es IMMER auf die Person befundet  werden muss! Und auch eine Blackroll ist nicht immer richig( ich hatte schon genug Patienten die es dadurch schlimmer gemacht haben...)


----------



## Henry (6. Februar 2020)

Das Problem Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen -insbesondere oberer Rücken und Schulter- hatte ich auch lange Zeit. Für mich persönlich konnte ich feststellen, dass es nicht nur an der Rute liegt, sondern eher an der gesamten Haltung/Handling. Durch den kleinen Wohlstandsbauchansatz musste ich die Rolle immer möglichst weit weg vom Körper halten, da sonst die lange Kurbel immer angeeckt hat. Das geht auf Dauer natürlich auf den Rücken. Zu stark kopflastige Ruten (ich rede nicht von Ultra-Light, sondern von Hechtruten ab einem WG von 80g und 270cm-300cm Länge) haben das noch verstärkt. Insbesondere dann, wenn die Rute hinter der Rolle zu kurz war, um sie unter den Arm zu klemmen. Meine Lösung war hier ganz einfach. Das Problem mit der Rolle habe ich gelöst, indem ich nur noch Rollen mit sehr kurzem Kurbelarm fische. Das sind dann meist ältere Stationärrollen aus den 70'er und 80'er Jahren. Dann habe ich die Ruten umgebaut oder neu aufgebaut und dabei 1. den Griff hinter der Rolle länger gemacht um ihn unter den Arm klemmen zu können und 2. Ausgleichsgewicht ins Rutenende eingeklebt, was genau zur verwendeten Rolle passt. So ist alles schön in Waage und die Rute zieht nicht mehr an der Schultermuskulatur. 

Übrigens: bei Verwendung von Ruten mit Multirolle habe ich das Problem nie. Da sind aber die Griffe meist von Haus aus länger (in den hohen WG-Klassen) und/oder die Kurbelarme der Multi sowieso sehr kurz. Trotz Kopflastigkeit der Rute. Ich empfinde auch das Handling mit der nach oben montierten Multi als wesentlich angenehmer und Rückenfreundlicher, selbst wenn's dann mal mit schweren Ködern und WG bis 200g los geht.

LG


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Februar 2020)

Ich habe exakt! die gleichen Symptome zwischen den Schulterblättern im Bereich BWS wenn ich die ganze Zeit am Spinnfischen bin. (Rechtshänder)
Bei mir ist es definitiv die Kombination, wie bereits auch schon weiter oben von einigen beschrieben: die hochgezogene Schulter beim kurbeln, das Rutengewicht wenn diese parallel zum Wassergehalten wird und das Stehen mit der Belastung auf einem Bein wobei die Hüfte auch noch schräg gestellt wird...

Seit ich das weiß, versuche ich darauf zu achten was die Schulter angeht und beim Stehen wechsele ich öfter das Bein, bzw. versuche auf beide Beine mein Gewicht gleich zu verteilen. Bei der Rutenhaltung selber ändere ich weiniger, habe mir allerdings auch mittlerweile mal was neues gegönnt. Meine alten Knüppel von vor 15 Jahren haben schon ein anderes Gewicht als die von heute.
Seit ich da so drauf achte und öfter meine Körperhaltung ändere, kann ich länger ohne Symptome fischen - aber ganz weg bleibt es auch nicht. Irgendwann geht es dann wieder los und dann wird eine Pause gemacht. 10 Minuten reichen bei mir. Aber doppelt so lange kann ich in jedem Fall fischen wenn ich bewusst drauf achte.

PS: habe 4 Bandscheibenvorfälle  - zwei unten zwei oben... Angeln wird nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ganz wichtig, wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt ist eine, die Rücken- und  Rumpfmuskultur stärkende, Gymnastik, verbunden mit etwas Konditionstraining. Umso wichtiger, je älter dass man wird. Das braucht gar nicht viel sein, aber es muss regelmäßig geschehen. Ich z.B. mache früh und abends jeweils so 10 Minuten Gymnastik/Übungen und Enfernungen bis etwa 5 Kilometer einfach gehe ich grundsätzlich zu Fuss, das aber schon flott, etwa ein Schnitt von 6 Kilometer in der Stunde.
Bei meinem Rentnerstammtisch (die meisten sind über 70) sieht man genau, wer da etwas macht und wer nicht. Also meine jüngeren und jungen Anglerfreunde tut da ein bißchen was und ihr könnt auch mit über 70 noch die Spinn- und auch Fliegenrute schwingen  .


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zandertex (6. Februar 2020)

Genau so geht das.Bravo!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Muskeltraining sowie Aufbau- oder Erhaltegymnastik wurde schon geklärt. 

Hochleistungswerfen ist Hochleistungssport, zumal die Zeit mitspielt.
Ich habe zeitweise 8 Stunden durchgemacht, also mit geringen Pausen Dauerfeuer geworfen.
Nachfolgende Kater und Verspannungen sind dann nicht so verwunderlich.

Das Tackle selber, also vor allem die Rute, kann auch schuld sein.
Das betrifft den Griff und den Aufbau für den Umgang und die Haltung.
Grob gesagt, taugt der ganze moderne Kram mit Splitgrips, Dünn-Grips, oder Kaum-Grips nicht sonderlich für entspannte Haltung.
Natürlich je schwerer die Rutenklasse, umso drastischer wirkt das.
Der beste Arzt und Orthopäde ist da .... der Rutenbauer für einen persönlich richtigen Griff.

Dann kommt aber noch was hinzu, das ist die Kohlefaserschnelligkeit.
Ich habe jetzt zum wiederholten Male Spinnruten mit der Eigenschaft zu schnell , zu hart, zu stark zurückschlagend.
Da gibt es definitiv ein Zuviel beim durchziehenden Weitwerfen, wobei das erstmal  mehr gegen Unterarm und Schulter einseitig geht, ala Tennisarm.
Ein bischen Abrüsten ist definitiv angenehmer und bringt an sich dann nur Vorteile, auch in der Stundendurchhaltezeit.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

das ist schon richtig. Es kommt natürlich auch auf das Wurfgewicht an. Ich bin da als Oldie natürlich etwas im Vorteil, da früher mit deutlich leichteren Ködern auf Hecht gefischt wurde und das nachwirkt. Ich habe gar keine Köder, welche schwerer als 80 Gramm sind und die werfe ich schon noch 5 Stunden. Mit meiner Einhand Hechtspinnrute halte ich auch länger durch, aber mit der werfe ich auch nichts über 30 Gramm.
Ganz anders ist es beim Fliegenfischen, da halte ich schon 8-10 Stunden durch, aber da ist der ganze Wurfablauf ja auch viel harmonischer als beim Spinnfischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (7. Februar 2020)

Hab auch so meine Probleme. Der Idee, da mal einen Profi nachgucken zu lassen, stimme ich absolut zu. Zustand von Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur ist das A und O. Da ich auch bei längerem Fliegenfischen in der Klasse 3-5, wahrscheinlich durch die immer gleiche Köperhaltung, Probleme bekomme glaube ich nur bedingt, dass schweres oder unausgewogenes Gerät allzu viel Einfluss hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Hab auch so meine Probleme. Der Idee, da mal einen Profi nachgucken zu lassen, stimme ich absolut zu. Zustand von Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur ist das A und O. Da ich auch bei längerem Fliegenfischen in der Klasse 3-5, wahrscheinlich durch die immer gleiche Köperhaltung, Probleme bekomme glaube ich nur bedingt, dass schweres oder unausgewogenes Gerät allzu viel Einfluss hat.



Hallo, 

möglich, dass da mehrere Faktoren Einfluss haben. Aber ich finde schon, dass die Ausgewogenheit des Gerätes, gerade beim Fliegenfischen, das A&O ist. Sonst könnte ich alter Knacker nicht immer noch 8-10 Stunden am Tag werfen. Am Abend bin ich dann vielleicht konditionell etwas unten, aber Rückenprobleme wie beim schwereren Spinnfischen hatte ich beim Fliegenfischen noch nie. Lege mal Deine aufgezäumte Fliegenrute auf Deinen ausgestreckten Zeigefinger. Die "Waage" ist im Idealfall genau dort, wo Deine Wurfhand den Rutengriff hält. Etwas davor geht auch noch, solllte aber nicht mehr als etwa 10 cm von der Wurfhand entfernt sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2020)

Thommy79 schrieb:


> Rückenschmerzen im oberen Rücken etwa zwischen den Schulterblättern so das ich meistens nach einen Stunde abbrechen muß.


Das kenne ich übrigens auch vom mousen, also von Computersitzplatzarbeit und intensiver Mausbenutzung (Einhand+divers). Oder angespannt lange handschreiben.
Je mehr und intensiver, umso schlimmer.
Ein stundenlanges hartes Computergametournier steigert das nochmal extrem.

Und wenn ich dann zum Ausgleich Spinnfischen gehe ... 

Gegen den "Gilb" und andauernd nagenden Verschleiß hilft nur ausgleichende Gymnastik u. aufbauender Sport.
Und evtl. ein Kenner wie ein guter Physiotherapeut, der einen gerade anfangs dabei unterstützt, das richtige zu tun.


----------



## zandertex (7. Februar 2020)

der trööt erinnert mich an die menschen,die rückenprobleme haben,zum physio rennen,sich neue matratzen holen.......aber alles nix nützt,weil sie durch jahrelange untätigkeit auf ihr problem hintrainiert haben und der physio jetzt in aller eile das problem beseitigen soll! 
und wenn die schmerzen bleiben,taugt der physiso halt nix.....hauptsache selber nix tun.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2020)

Ein ehemaliger und gewiss nicht schlechter Orthopäde von mir beugte jeder möglichen Kritik von Haus aus vor: "Der Mensch ist leider zu schnell vom Baum geklettert!"


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> der trööt erinnert mich an die menschen,die rückenprobleme haben,zum physio rennen,sich neue matratzen holen.......aber alles nix nützt,weil sie durch jahrelange untätigkeit auf ihr problem hintrainiert haben und der physio jetzt in aller eile das problem beseitigen soll!
> und wenn die schmerzen bleiben,taugt der physiso halt nix.....hauptsache selber nix tun.



Hallo,

ist bei den meisten Rehas genauso; wie soll man in 3-4 Wochen etwas geraderichten, was man jahrzehntelang falsch gemacht hat.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger und gewiss nicht schlechter Orthopäde von mir beugte jeder möglichen Kritik von Haus aus vor: "Der Mensch ist leider zu schnell vom Baum geklettert!"



Hallo,

erinnert mich an unseren alten Betriebsarzt; der sagte immer: dreiviertel unserer Erkrankungen kommen vom Bewegungsmangel. Wir sind, entwicklungsgeschichtlich gesehen, nur einen Wimpernschlag von der Zeit entfernt, als wir noch Jäger uns Sammler waren. Wir sind dafür geschaffen einem Tier nachzurennen, das wir essen wollen oder von einem Tier davonzulaufen, das uns fressen will - nicht um jeden Tag stundenlang am Schreibtisch zu hocken. Wir sind ein gejagter Jäger.
Diesen Ausspruch sagte ich mal einem Orthopäden, der sagte darauf: das unterschreibt er sofort.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## steffen78 (14. Februar 2020)

Es fängt wie so oft im kopf an. Man muss seine einstellung zu bewegung ändern. Studien belegen das ein deutscher vor ca 100 jahren im durchschnitt mehr als 10km am tag gegangen ist- heute sind es ca 800m. Da wird früh in das auto in der tiefgarage gestiegen auf arbeit gefahren, dort hoft man auf ein parkplatz am eingang, mit dem fahrstuhl ins büro, feierabend mit fahrstuhl direkt ins auto, noch schnell einkaufen dabei natürlich auf ein parkplatz am eingang hoffen, mit auto direkt vor die schule die kinder abholen und ab nach hause... Fazit: die rückenschmerzen kommen nicht vom angeln!- soviel bewegung ist der körper einfach nicht gewöhnt. Der jäger und sammler wäre verhungert...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Es fängt wie so oft im kopf an. Man muss seine einstellung zu bewegung ändern. Studien belegen das ein deutscher vor ca 100 jahren im durchschnitt mehr als 10km am tag gegangen ist- heute sind es ca 800m. Da wird früh in das auto in der tiefgarage gestiegen auf arbeit gefahren, dort hoft man auf ein parkplatz am eingang, mit dem fahrstuhl ins büro, feierabend mit fahrstuhl direkt ins auto, noch schnell einkaufen dabei natürlich auf ein parkplatz am eingang hoffen, mit auto direkt vor die schule die kinder abholen und ab nach hause... Fazit: die rückenschmerzen kommen nicht vom angeln!- soviel bewegung ist der körper einfach nicht gewöhnt. Der jäger und sammler wäre verhungert...



Hallo,

dies dürfte richtig sein. Einer meiner Großväter arbeitete vor über 100 Jahren beim Faber in Stein (damals wie heute grösster Bleistiftproduzent der Welt), ich habe mal nachgemessen, was der laufen musste; einfacher Weg in die Arbeit 8 Kilometer. Also 8 Kilometer hin und nach zehn Stunden Arbeit wieder 8 Kilometer heim, zu Fuß natürlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> der trööt erinnert mich an die menschen,die rückenprobleme haben,zum physio rennen,sich neue matratzen holen.......aber alles nix nützt,weil sie durch jahrelange untätigkeit auf ihr problem hintrainiert haben und der physio jetzt in aller eile das problem beseitigen soll!
> und wenn die schmerzen bleiben,taugt der physiso halt nix.....hauptsache selber nix tun.



Na ja, ob der Beitrag irgendeinem hilft?

Nicht jeder, der Rückenprobleme hat, kommt am Tag nicht mal auf einen Kilometer Wegstrecke. Und viele von uns haben blöderweise nicht die Wahl, einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen, die den kompletten Muskelapparat täglich trainiert. Im Übrigen sind die letzten 5 Millionen Jahre, seit denen wir mehr oder weniger aufrecht gehen, nicht die entscheidenden. Davor sind wir mindestens 60 Millionen Jahre auf vier Beinen unterwegs gewesen, wofür unser Skelett hauptsächlich ausgelegt ist. Der Jäger und Sammler hatte schon auch seine Wehwehchen.


----------



## Mikesch (14. Februar 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> ...- heute sind es ca. 800m. ...


Dann habe ich ja gerade mein "Soll" erfüllt indem ich als "Bürohengst" einem Kollegen Unterlagen vorbeigebracht habe.   Ca. 850m von einem Büro ins Andere und zurück.


----------



## zandertex (14. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Na ja, ob der Beitrag irgendeinem hilft?
> 
> Nicht jeder, der Rückenprobleme hat, kommt am Tag nicht mal auf einen Kilometer Wegstrecke. Und viele von uns haben blöderweise nicht die Wahl, einer Beschäftigung nachzugehen, die den kompletten Muskelapparat täglich trainiert. Im Übrigen sind die letzten 5 Millionen Jahre, seit denen wir mehr oder weniger aufrecht gehen, nicht die entscheidenden. Davor sind wir mindestens 60 Millionen Jahre auf vier Beinen unterwegs gewesen, wofür unser Skelett hauptsächlich ausgelegt ist. Der Jäger und Sammler hatte schon auch seine Wehwehchen.



vollkommen richtig!dann sollte man es aber nach feierabend schaffen 15 min. geziehlt zu trainieren.diese zeit reicht aus.
und bitte keine ausreden.


----------



## crisis (17. Februar 2020)

@ zandertex, wenn diese simple Methode alle Probleme beseitigen würde gäb's das Thema nicht mehr. Ich denke, dass diejenigen, die schon mal mit echten Rückenproblemen zu tun hatten, diesen Aufwand liebend gerne betreiben würden. Es gibt leider nicht für alle Probleme einfache Lösungen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> @ zandertex, wenn diese simple Methode alle Probleme beseitigen würde gäb's das Thema nicht mehr. Ich denke, dass diejenigen, die schon mal mit echten Rückenproblemen zu tun hatten, diesen Aufwand liebend gerne betreiben würden. Es gibt leider nicht für alle Probleme einfache Lösungen.



Hallo,

Rückenprobleme könne vielfältig sein, das ist schon richtig. Aber man kann oft schon auch selbst etwas tun, nur muss das halt regelmäßig sein und man darf da nicht erst mit 50 Jahren anfangen. Und ganz wichtig ist auch auf das Gewicht zu achten. Man muss ja nicht daherkommen, wie der Gandhi, aber mehr als ein mäßiges Übergewicht sollte es auch nicht werden.
Natürlich kann man trotz allem Rückenprobleme bekommen/haben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird doch deutlich geringer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zandertex (17. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> @ zandertex, wenn diese simple Methode alle Probleme beseitigen würde gäb's das Thema nicht mehr. Ich denke, dass diejenigen, die schon mal mit echten Rückenproblemen zu tun hatten, diesen Aufwand liebend gerne betreiben würden. Es gibt leider nicht für alle Probleme einfache Lösungen.




ich war vor ca.2 monaten 3 wochen lang in reha...........................und habe die kandidaten gesehen,die wieder fit werden wollten und was für sich getan haben und die,die einfach nur daheim auf ihre geliebte couch wollten.die hatten einfach keinen bock auf irgend etwas,haben nur gejammert.
natürlich gibt es auch die,die sich ihren rücken kaputt malocht haben.
sport hilft,man ,muss nur wollen!


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Wenn es nicht weh tut, dann isses auch nix!?


----------

